# Beretta 1915 Glisenti



## Rhood (4 mo ago)

Here is a Beretta I just pick up very low SN 346


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! Very nice!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Nice addition


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Where's the picture? I don't see anything.


----------



## Rhood (4 mo ago)

Re post


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Where's the picture? I don't see anything.


I see them.


----------



## THEORGANISER09 (4 mo ago)

sweet find


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I see them.


Oh, now they popped up. Man, nice pistol OP!


----------

